# The tt rival... Peugeot RCZ



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Seems quite interesting but the badge strays me away

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/EDITORIAL/C ... coupe.html


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Who modeled the roof on an ass????????????? or is it breast???


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not too bad an effort... but it seriously needs debadging as number 1 mod


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

quite like that nice looking motor, shame it'l fall apart in weeks like a typical french car does

typical peugeot though, putting a shit engine into a nice car something that a remapped clio diesel could probably beat it

suprised they didnt just chuck a 3.0 v6 they put in everything 'sporty' lol

200bhp 1.6 with 0-60 in 7.6 seconds? my 1.8 astra was faster!


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Dear god that is a horrendous looking car [smiley=rifle.gif] Kill it with fire imho.

edit: ok, it's growing on me, but the ass is too big and wtf is with that roof?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the roof would grow on you. More of a problem is that big lump of a bonnet and the fact that the boot is too long, otherwise it's not a bad effort and is perhaps the closest thing I've seen to a proper coupe since the MK1 TT. Real pity about the seriously underpowered engine, but it seems we are heading for low capacity engines in the future to give lower emissions. Peugeot used to have a reputation for producing cars that handle really well (the 205 GTi being an absolute gem) so it could be fun to drive, but yes - it is still a Peugeot. And French.

So perhaps not . . .


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Agree with all, have you seen that Handbrake !!! think that would get in the way of certain activities ! :roll:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It kinda grows on you, but I thought there was another car parked behind it in this shot


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Not bad but the boot is too long, it's French so will spend more time back at the dealers than on the road with dodgy electrics, poor build quality and reliability as with the majority of French cars. I have had 2 NEVER again :roll:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Its bold and its different and you have to admire them for that.

Not my cup of tea though, though im sure it will be popular, price dependant.


----------



## percolated (Sep 10, 2009)

triplefan said:


> It kinda grows on you, but I thought there was another car parked behind it in this shot


hehe i can see that!

i reckon to be fair it's a pretty decent looking car. better than most i'd say. having said that, the engine in the 'top spec' range is pathetic.

tt still king :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

triplefan said:


> It kinda grows on you, but I thought there was another car parked behind it in this shot


 Yeah a black Mk1coupe TT


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks nice. It's a poor man's TT though. Bet it'll be popular with the ladies.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

There will be lots of 206/306CCs being chopped in for it - and the ladies love those!


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

i posted this thing up ages ago in other marques along with that new honda sport hatch thing

to be fair i think its awesome but then wen its turn around the badge just says its anotha plastic fantastic PUG

Oryt for females with some cash to spend


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> Not bad but the boot is too long, it's French so will spend more time back at the dealers than on the road with dodgy electrics, poor build quality and reliability as with the majority of French cars. I have had 2 NEVER again :roll:


You were a bit slow only took me one Citroen to decide that.Although my Dad's Yaris seems pretty well put together.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

is it me or do they look like TTS wheels on it?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad but the boot is too long, it's French so will spend more time back at the dealers than on the road with dodgy electrics, poor build quality and reliability as with the majority of French cars. I have had 2 NEVER again :roll:
> ...


 I thought the Yaris was Japanese made by Toyota :?


----------



## Enzo (Jul 27, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Its bold and its different and you have to admire them for that.


Is exactly what I think, and I applaud as well as admire them for it. Sure it's not going to rip up any trees, but that bubble glass roof is very eye-catching, and the exterior lines are generally quite nice (better than that 308CC monstrosity). Some cute little touches too like the in-dash analogue Bell & Ross clock.

The French have always had an eye for design even if some of it is an 'acquired taste'. My mum drives a Pug (207 tiptronic with the 120bhp BMW/Mini Coop engine) loves it and rightly so - it's a excellent little car for what she needs (i.e. more practical than her dream Fiat 500). I know it's fashionable thanks to sodding Clarkson and his sycophantic lackeys to rip the p*ss out of Peugeot but give me one over a soulless Ford Focus or Poxhall Astra any day of the week.

Don't know why anyone is talking about the RCZ being a TT rival though. Both in terms of spec and price, I think this one is aimed squarely at the likes of the Scirocco.


----------



## shagsTT (Mar 1, 2009)

Isnt this kinda like comparing Cheryl Cole and sporty spice..!!
NO contest...
one you could stare at all night the other you wouldnt give a second glance..
think ill keep the tt and dream of Cheyl


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Enzo said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Its bold and its different and you have to admire them for that.
> ...


Agreed - line the car up against mainstream coupes (what is left of them) and the Pug starts to make a lot of sense.

There is a market out there more concerned with looks than power or dynamics, and the Pug fills it nicely.


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

It's not a rival to the tt, it's just another funky pug.

The tt is well made and original, this is just another pug pushing the boundries a little, as soon as you step inside and see/use the interior you will soon see it's no rival to the tt!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats also why it will be cheaper than the TT, spec for spec.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

les said:


> Not bad but the boot is too long, it's French so will spend more time back at the dealers than on the road with dodgy electrics, poor build quality and reliability as with the majority of French cars. I have had 2 NEVER again :roll:


It's all personal experience isn't it?

We had a Peugeot 306 XSi for a couple of years and had absolutely nothing go wrong with it. The only problem we ever had was that it had a keypad immobiliser and we forgot our PIN - locking us out for 30 minutes. Other that that, it was perfect.

The TT on the other hand. Cracked aircon dial (x2), body flex causing the windscreen to crack, coil packs, faulty headlight washer pump, battery that kept on draining itself. :?

And don't get me started on the German build quality of the Bimmer. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad but the boot is too long, it's French so will spend more time back at the dealers than on the road with dodgy electrics, poor build quality and reliability as with the majority of French cars. I have had 2 NEVER again :roll:
> ...


 to a point your right however 9 out of the 10 worst cars are all French when they did last years JD? power survey which must tell you something. Maybe you were lucky but I have had 2 French cars and never again.


----------

